# Toughest little Craftsman I ever saw!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This was for sale in our local craigslist. The loader looks like it came off a Bobcat. Wonder how much it will lift and how well the tractor does, filling the bucket?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Intersting..wonder if the main frame was beef up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Intersting..wonder if the main frame was beef up.


To run a loader like that? Let's just say if it wasn't, it will be soon!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heck if the price is right - itd be worth it . Do some frame strengthening, lil tweeking and itd be a beefy tractor.

Id probably look for another set of wheels also - like some AG wheels for the back along with wheel weights /weight bar for the back. Id go even a bigger front wheel as well.

Be a perfect canadate for a 4x4 conversion.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Heck if the price is right - itd be worth it . Do some frame strengthening, lil tweeking and itd be a beefy tractor.
> 
> Id probably look for another set of wheels also - like some AG wheels for the back along with wheel weights /weight bar for the back. Id go even a bigger front wheel as well.
> 
> Be a perfect canadate for a 4x4 conversion.....


This was my first thought, but I'd probably add some roll bar lights to it!


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

The FF frame should handle that small bucket without any trouble, unless you're loading lead.


----------

